# Wheels question



## Hapy (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm looking at buying a 330xi, but I'm not a fan of the wheels. I actually prefer the wheels on the 3-series car at this page: http://www.cuttermotors.com/bmw/cars_fr.html










How much will a dealer work with me on 'trading' the wheels that come with the 330xi for the wheels I see above?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

They won't, or if they do, you'll end up shafted.

A MUCH better idea would be to buy those used, here or on e46fanatics, or on eBay, and then sell your wheels.


----------



## Hapy (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks for the advice, Nick. Newbie question: Can I assume all stock 3-series wheels work on any other 3-series? I found a set of the wheels on the board you just mentioned, but they're on a 325 and the model year is 2002.

(Anyone else have any experience doing a wheel trade at the dealer?)


----------



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

You can try http://www.bmwwheels.com , they sell used wheels so they might have what you want and take yours as a trade.


----------

